# ? Aura II Refining - Milwaukee Wi



## kurt (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone heard of &/or done bussiness with Aura II refining in Milwaukee Wisconsin.

I ask because when I talked with them on the phone the other day about processing CBs they told me if I had a 500# minimum they would process for 75 cents a pound & pay out 100% on gold, silver, copper & palladium with no other charges.

This just sounds to good to be true - but it would certainly be the best deal going if it is true

Every other refiner I have talked to charges between .90 cent & $1.20 per pound to process plus takes a percentage of the metals

Kurt


----------



## Lou (Oct 12, 2012)

I will do them for free. "100%" on metals, no pound treatment fee. I'll make my money on the heat value in the plastic. I use the burning boards to power a popcorn machine. :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 12, 2012)

Lou said:


> I will do them for free. "100%" on metals, no pound treatment fee. I'll make my money on the heat value in the plastic. I use the burning boards to power a popcorn machine. :mrgreen:



lol

Isn't that what Umicore are doing?


----------



## kurt (Oct 14, 2012)

Lou said:


> I will do them for free. "100%" on metals, no pound treatment fee. I'll make my money on the heat value in the plastic. I use the burning boards to power a popcorn machine. :mrgreen:



:lol: :lol: :lol: How many pounds can I send you Lou - you might actually be on to something here --- use the heat from incineration to make steam & turn an electric generater - sell the electric to the power company - then you could pay people for their boards (like a power company paying for coal or natural gas) plus give them back 100% of their values :mrgreen:

but really I already figured it was to good to be true - was just woulding if anyone has had any dealing with Aura II &/or why they would say such an obvious bogus thing to a potential client

Kurt


----------



## oldgoldman (Oct 14, 2012)

i would use extreme caution when proceeding with this refiner


----------



## nickvc (Oct 14, 2012)

Many companies large and small make or offer what to the educated reader are ridiculous claims, it's amazing how many people believe what they claim. I worked for one of the worlds biggest bullion dealers and refiners and their polishing sweeps treatment charge was a joke but their retentions were huge, you only got 35% of the value on a high grade sweep going down to 20% for low grade material and we used to be swamped by work due to the low cost :roll: 
I would be amazed if you submitted a known batch of say CPUs and got a full return on the values and just a treatment charge, but human greed always outs and I bet they process large quantities for people who know nothing but believe they are clever picking such a cheap refiner and will not change even if it was proved they could get a better deal.
Refiners can and do work on what seems low margins but not on material that takes many hours of recovery and refining and large quantities of chemicals and labour.


----------



## kurt (Oct 15, 2012)

oldgoldman said:


> i would use extreme caution when proceeding with this refiner



I blew them off as a no go as soon as I hung up the phone - This was actually the second time I talked to him (I was giving him a second chance to redeem himself) the first time was on some telcom points that ran about 3 grams Pd & 7 ozt Ag per pound (the rest was buss bar brass) I had about 40 pounds - he said it wasn't enough Pd & would only pay out on the Ag

I processed them my self

Kurt


----------



## kurt (Oct 15, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Refiners can and do work on what seems low margins but not on material that takes many hours of recovery and refining and large quantities of chemicals and labour.



Having been at this for a while myself now I can certainly understand that

I also talked with Sipi in Chicago & Enviro-Chem in Rogers Mn - they both gave me "about" the same price on processing charges & metals pay out - Enviro-Chem is only about 2 hours from me & Sipi is about 5 1/2 hours so I am leaning towards Enviro-Chem

Any feed back on Enviro-Chem &/or Sipi :?: 

Kurt


----------



## oldgoldman (Oct 22, 2012)

i've had better success with sipi on precious metal containing items that were not circuit boards .. i.e. Cu with Au, Ag etc.


----------



## komputernerd (Jan 31, 2014)

I just spoke to Tom from Aura ii on the phone. He told me that no one can witness the process. I asked if I could have someone like AH Knight do a third party assay and was told they don't do that.

That is very disconcerting. 


Marc

"I guess if it is not transparent, its opaque"


----------



## etack (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.gannon-scott.com/

I have never used them but I have had 3 clients that let them do all of there boards. Mostly military missile stuff or old IBM server stuff.

If anyone has used them or know about them chime in.

Will have to try they if I can get a big enough load together. only have 1000# right now.

Eric


----------



## goldenchildforyou (May 31, 2014)

I know the company well.


----------



## goldenchildforyou (May 31, 2014)

Hit post too early.

I know the company well.
Absolutely corrupt!!


----------



## wrmahaff (May 31, 2014)

etack said:


> http://www.gannon-scott.com/
> 
> I have never used them but I have had 3 clients that let them do all of there boards. Mostly military missile stuff or old IBM server stuff.
> 
> ...



Eric,

What's gannon and Scott's minimums?


----------



## necromancer (May 31, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=5663#p49006

searching grf.....


----------



## kurtak (Jun 2, 2014)

The last time I took boards into Dynamic to sell I asked them what they did with their boards - they said they send them out to a smelter

My next question was who they used - they said they ship them to a smelter in Japan

So I asked - really - why don't you use a U.S. company like Gannon & Scott or Sipi - they said because all the U.S. smelters they tried are chiselers & they start out with good returns but then the returns start dropping off & not just by a little but by a lot

So then I said - & your returns from Japan are good enough to justify the shipping cost & the answer was YES

I tried using Enviro-Chem & that is exactly what happened - sent in 3 loads about 1,500 lbs each time - first load made about $3,000 more then if I had sold to Dynamic - second load only about $1,200 more then if I had sold to Dynamic - third load I would have been better off to sell to Dynamic by about $300 --- I now sell to Dynamic

Kurt


----------

